# Elevator shafts



## imhotep (Mar 16, 2012)

2009 IBC

Elevator serving three stories.

Per 708.2 a shaft is required and shall be constructed as fire barriers in accordance with Section 707.  Per 708.14.1 an enclosed elevator lobby is not required (three stories).  708.4 requires 1 hour fire-resistance rated construction.  708.7 requires openings in a shaft enclosure to be protected in accordance with Section 715 as required for fire barriers.  715.4 requires a 1 hour fire door assembly.

1 hour shaft walls provided.  Per the manufacturer the elevator door carry a 1 1/2 hour fire rating.

Question:

If the shaft opens into a corridor with a 0 hour rating (table 1018.1 B occupancy - sprinkled) is there a requirement to control drafts and the passage of smoke at the protected shaft opening?  Is 715.4.3 applicable since the corridor is not rated?


----------



## cda (Mar 16, 2012)

Would say yes more stringent applies

The building is getting non rated corridors because of sprinklers

With the idea the system will work

There is already one trade off, apparently they did not want to give up the shaft protection


----------



## Coug Dad (Mar 16, 2012)

Smoke protection of the elevator opening is not required if the corridor is not required to be rated.


----------



## texasbo (Mar 16, 2012)

deleted; same as Coug Dad's post


----------



## cda (Mar 16, 2012)

Ok

Code section for future reference?


----------



## mtlogcabin (Mar 16, 2012)

> Question:If the shaft opens into a corridor with a 0 hour rating (table 1018.1 B occupancy - sprinkled) is there a requirement to control drafts and the passage of smoke at the protected shaft opening?


Yes

708.14.1 Elevator lobby.

An enclosed elevator lobby shall be provided at each floor where an elevator shaft enclosure connects more than three stories . The lobby enclosure shall separate the elevator shaft enclosure doors from each floor by fire partitions . In addition to the requirements in Section 709 for fire partitions , doors protecting openings in the elevator lobby enclosure walls shall also comply with Section 715.4.3 as required for corridor walls and penetrations of the elevator lobby enclosure by ducts and air transfer openings shall be protected as required for corridors in accordance with Section 716.5.4.1. Elevator lobbies shall have at least one means of egress complying with Chapter 10 and other provisions within this code.

Exceptions:

1. Enclosed elevator lobbies are not required at the street floor, provided the entire street floor is equipped with an automatic sprinkler system in accordance with Section 903.3.1.1.

2. Elevators not required to be located in a shaft in accordance with Section 708.2 are not required to have enclosed elevator lobbies.

3. Enclosed elevator lobbies are not required where additional doors are provided at the hoistway opening in accordance with Section 3002.6. Such doors shall be tested in accordance with UL 1784 without an artificial bottom seal.

4. Enclosed elevator lobbies are not required where the building is protected by an automatic sprinkler system installed in accordance with Section 903.3.1.1 or 903.3.1.2. This exception shall not apply to the following:

4.1. Group I-2 occupancies;

4.2. Group I-3 occupancies; and

4.3. High-rise buildings.

5. Smoke partitions shall be permitted in lieu of fire partitions to separate the elevator lobby at each floor where the building is equipped throughout with an automatic sprinkler system installed in accordance with Section 903.3.1.1 or 903.3.1.2. In addition to the requirements in Section 711 for smoke partitions, doors protecting openings in the smoke partitions shall also comply with Sections 711.5.2, 711.5.3, and 715.4.8 and duct penetrations of the smoke partitions shall be protected as required for corridors in accordance with Section 716.5.4.1.

Remember a basement is a story and would be counted in the number of stories served by the elevator.


----------



## mark handler (Mar 16, 2012)

CBC 2010 708.14.1 Elevator lobby.

5. Smoke partitions shall be permitted in lieu offire partitions to separate the elevator lobby at each floor where the building is equipped throughout with an automatic sprinkler system installed in accordance with Section 903.3.1.1 or 903.3.1.2. In addition to the requirements in Section 711 for smoke partitions, doors protecting openings in the smoke partitions shall also comply with Sections 711.5.2, 711.5.3, and 715.4.8 and duct penetrations of the smoke partitions shall be protected as required for corridors in accordance with Section 716.5.4.1.


----------



## Coug Dad (Mar 16, 2012)

Elevator in OP only connect three levels, not more than three as cited in 708.14.1


----------



## mark handler (Mar 16, 2012)

Coug Dad said:
			
		

> Elevator in OP only connect three levels, not more than three as cited in 708.14.1


In CA

2010 CBC 708.14.1 Elevator lobby. An enclosed elevator lobby shall be provided at each floor where an elevator shaft enclosure connects more than *two stories* in Group A, E, H, I, L, R -1, R-2 and R-2.1 occupancies, high-rise buildings, and other applications listed in Section 1.11 regulated by the Office of the State Fire Marshal, and more than three stories for all other occupancies.


----------



## texasbo (Mar 16, 2012)

mtlogcabin: I thought we were only dealing with 3 levels. Where was the basement mentioned?


----------



## imhotep (Mar 16, 2012)

mtlogcabin said:
			
		

> Yes708.14.1 Elevator lobby.
> 
> An enclosed elevator lobby shall be provided at each floor where an elevator shaft enclosure connects more than three stories . The lobby enclosure shall separate the elevator shaft enclosure doors from each floor by fire partitions . In addition to the requirements in Section 709 for fire partitions , doors protecting openings in the elevator lobby enclosure walls shall also comply with Section 715.4.3 as required for corridor walls and penetrations of the elevator lobby enclosure by ducts and air transfer openings shall be protected as required for corridors in accordance with Section 716.5.4.1. Elevator lobbies shall have at least one means of egress complying with Chapter 10 and other provisions within this code.
> 
> ...


Yes what?

*708.14.1 Elevator lobby.*  An enclosed elevator lobby shall be provided at each floor where an elevator shaft enclosure connects more than three stories.

The original question relates to a three story shaft (not three stories and a basement) and so item 5 is a moot point is it not?


----------



## imhotep (Mar 16, 2012)

mark handler said:
			
		

> In CA 2010 CBC 708.14.1 Elevator lobby. An enclosed elevator lobby shall be provided at each floor where an elevator shaft enclosure connects more than *two stories* in Group A, E, H, I, L, R -1, R-2 and R-2.1 occupancies, high-rise buildings, and other applications listed in Section 1.11 regulated by the Office of the State Fire Marshal, and more than three stories for all other occupancies.


Washington did not amend 708.14.1.


----------



## mark handler (Mar 16, 2012)

Delete    .


----------



## imhotep (Mar 16, 2012)

mark handler said:
			
		

> The Original Poster is in CA, I assume the project is also in CA, therefore it is two, not three, and five is still in play.


You consider that the Pacific Northwest includes California?


----------



## gbhammer (Mar 16, 2012)

So if there is a basement and the elevator serves it, or if the OP is in California then a loby is required and hence smoke partitions. Otherwise no "?"


----------



## mark handler (Mar 16, 2012)

My bad I was thinkind the OP was from CDA


----------



## mtlogcabin (Mar 16, 2012)

texasbo said:
			
		

> mtlogcabin: I thought we were only dealing with 3 levels. Where was the basement mentioned?


A basement was never mentioned in the OP. I just brought it up as a FYI reminder because I just went through this in a 3 story building with a basement where the Arch kept insisting he only had a 3 story "building"


----------



## cda (Mar 16, 2012)

No wonder I can never get my plans reviewed

My dog house went to a three story building, with elevator lobbies, and a basement

Boy no wonder my dog is so happy


----------



## peach (Mar 24, 2012)

3 stories is not the same as more than 3 stories.

We can argue all day long in a basement is a "story"


----------

